# Starting my first MJ dro gro



## Mutt (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey everyone. I'm gonna take a crack at this Hydro.
I got all the makings for a DWC. I have 1 gallon of Dyna Gro. (Veg) and GH Maxi-Bloom. for flower.
Ive got 6 seeds germing right now.
Afghan Dream (I think)xGodBud
and ADxG13

Heres my problem. I have no peat pellets, no Rockwool, or jiffy cubes.
My medium is Hydroton. 
Question is. How on earth do I get my seeds sprouted enough to be able to put in the DWC?

I though about setting up a Wic tray with Verm and Perlite until it got its first set. Then transplant into the DWC.
Also on nutrients. would I start @ 1/4 strength and move up the first week? or just straight water?

Any tips would be appreciated. I've grown other plants to full growth but they already had roots and where started well. Just had to rinse the dirt off.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 21, 2006)

I have also been curious about this, I'm pretty sure a clone could be started in rocks - but a seed?

I think I saw something about a tiny peice of poly(cotton) in an aero setup.

If DWC has no pump to clog and just air stones, couldn't you start them in soil or whatever then rinse most of the medium off before placing in the rocks?

(subscribing to see Mutt's clean fingernails)


----------



## Mutt (Oct 21, 2006)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> (subscribing to see Mutt's clean fingernails)


 
hehehe, they'll never be totally clean man. gotta have somethin in dirt man.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 21, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> hehehe, they'll never be totally clean man. gotta have somethin in dirt man.


 
That's funny, being from construction background, I kind of enjoyed playing with the dirt to start my mothers...gonna miss that. I plan on eventually trying several strains over the next year, maybe just because I will get to play in the dirt again .

On a serious note, I remember seeing something about a small peice of polyfill in an aero setup with rocks.

On that do it yourself cloner, doesn't the mist only wet the rocks? Kind of like DWC right? (water and airstones) So maybe you could keep close eye on the water level so as only to moisten the stones, without getting enough water droplets high enough, or moving fast enough to dislodge/disrupt the seed? Maybe with a temp cover?

I'm new, so let me know if I am way off.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 21, 2006)

I have some bagseed, polyfil.  I was just getting ready to try to build my cloner, so I may try this.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 21, 2006)

Never heard of doing it without Peat pellet or Rockwool cubes. So Mutt, you gonna get the hydro down too man. Excellent, cant wait to see your results.


----------



## HGB (Oct 21, 2006)

hey mutt,

I allways go from a 50/50 perlite soil mix fer 7-10 day then just rinse all dirt away in warm water then into hydroton.... just need a coupl good roots to get started then set water level right on bottom of netpot and use plain water untill ya see a few roots poke out then lower water 1/2 inch below and hit em with about 200 ppm to start out and see how they like that  

bout ready to toss one in a bubbler myself soon  

grow on


----------



## rockydog (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info HGB, I like that idea.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 22, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info HGB, I like that idea.


 
Thanks man, but don't have a ppm meter. So would that be just light nutes like 1/4 strength? I don't got the bucks yet for a Truncheon or Hanna yet.


----------



## HGB (Oct 22, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Thanks man, but don't have a ppm meter. So would that be just light nutes like 1/4 strength? I don't got the bucks yet for a Truncheon or Hanna yet.



skip the hanna bro there poo IMO.... oakton is the way to go

1/4 or less to start yes....

say mutt i will do a howto in a couple days on how i do this....

grow on


----------



## totalnoobie15 (Oct 22, 2006)

could someone please explain the general concept behind a DWC set up?


----------



## KADE (Oct 23, 2006)

The general concept is... the roots will be growing directly into oxygen filled water


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey Mutt, so you've chosen DWC for your first hydro. Cool. It's a good way to learn hydro basics.

You can use peat pellets to start your seeds and when you see roots starting to emerge from the sides and bottom of the peat pellet, you can plant it directly into your DWC system. Make sure the initial spray is enough to wet the peat pellets until roots can get into the water below the net pots.

Good luck man!


----------

